# Router issues du



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi

I recently got internet installed through DU and was given a Dlink DIR815l router.

The Du technician installed the router but recently I have noticed an issue with the IP being assigned by the router.

The IP of the router is 192.168.0.1 and the subnet is 255.255.255.0, if any of my devices get IP within the range of 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.254, there is no internet connectivity. The devices that do get internet connectivity have a different IP range and subnet. I have tried doing everything possible for example from buying a new to resetting the router. But the issue is not resolved.

Any help on this matter will be highly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

oppo said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got internet installed through DU and was given a Dlink DIR815l router.
> 
> ...


Hi, I work in IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

yes I have tried that still same issue


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you contacted du technician?


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes they couldnt resolve it eiter


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Check the devices which you connect are set to use the Du DNS servers. 

They occasionally block connections which try to use other DNS servers as a mechanism to block access to locally barred sites.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Believe a few vpns have been getting blocked over past 2 weeks, could that be the cause of your problem?


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder if some of the devices are connecting to another router...

Is this happening when wireless or wired?

Have you plugged an "old" router into the du router, by any chance?


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

I am only using one router at home. The router that I am using is from DU and am not using any VPN.

This is happening with wireless. With wired connection I get the correct IP range and subnet but no internet.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Are the devices all connecting to the same WIFI? (If you don't know how to check this, let me know what device types you have.)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Check the devices which you connect are set to use the Du DNS servers. They occasionally block connections which try to use other DNS servers as a mechanism to block access to locally barred sites.


Try reading this again and responding. 

IP address but no connectivity is a DNS issue. 

It's not complex.


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

chestnut said:


> Are the devices all connecting to the same WIFI? (If you don't know how to check this, let me know what device types you have.)


Yes all on same wireless


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do Australians speak and read English ?


----------

